# T C Hammond's "One Hundred Texts"



## JennyG (Jul 29, 2012)

does anyone know anything about the so-called One Hundred Texts?


----------



## py3ak (Jul 29, 2012)

There is a book by T.C. Hammond called "One Hundred Texts."

Now that I've gotten the Josh out of my system, here is a blog post which lists what the texts are.

Ad Gloriam Dei: The One Hundred Texts of the Society for Irish Church Missions

Looking through the list, I would have to say that yes, someone somewhere does know something about at least one, and probably more, of these texts.

I guess the Josh wasn't quite gone.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 29, 2012)

There is a book by T.C. Hammond called "One Hundred Texts."

Now that I've gotten the Josh out of my system, here is a blog post which lists what the texts are.

Ad Gloriam Dei: The One Hundred Texts of the Society for Irish Church Missions

Looking through the list, I would have to say that yes, someone somewhere does know something about at least one, and probably more, of these texts.

I guess the Josh wasn't quite gone.


----------



## JennyG (Jul 29, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Looking through the list, I would have to say that yes, someone somewhere does know something about at least one, and probably more, of these texts.



I should have seen that coming, shouldn't I? 
I was wondering if Hammond's commentary on the texts is likely to be helpful. I can't quite make out from what I can google about him, whether he was Reformed or not.
Thank you, Ruben, love to Heidi. It's nearly the end of Sunday here, hope the rest of yours is blessed!


----------



## py3ak (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, you might not have expected such behavior from me!

I would guess that the commentary is broadly Reformed. And it seems unlikely that there's any other book that touches on just those hundred texts! But of course it doesn't come from an era renowned for the strictness of its orthodoxy.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 29, 2012)

Love to you, dear Jenny. It's nice to know that love can skip over the ocean and go forward and backward in time.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 29, 2012)

In 1994, Banner of Truth Trust published a paperback biography of T.C. Hammond, authored by Warren Nelson.

On pages 69-70, there is a bit about the 100 Texts that should provide some insight and context:



> SEARCH THE SCRIPTURES.
> The Irish Church Missions headquarters were then situated in large and commanding premises at 5a Townsend Street. (Since demolished, the last service being held in June 1968, it is now the site of College House.) The name was painted on the roof in huge letters and over the door were inscribed the words 'Search the Scriptures'. Earlier the Mission had been in premises further down the street until the building of a loop line by the railway dictated a move. The same words 'Search the Scriptures' had been inscribed on the old building and had remained legible on the demolished remains. This occasioned their being covered up by local people every time there were catholic processions in the area. Hammond took over a full machinery of classes, meetings, and services. He made no sudden changes but, from within, motivated and enthused the staff to great efforts.
> Under Hammond's supervision were a number of schools, most of which had been started in the nineteenth century with their own committees to run them, but the ICM was responsible for the teaching given. These schools met a real need among the pre-Social Services poor helping the unfortunate chiild casualties of broken homes and divorces 'Irish style' when the father just took off and started a new life and family in England. They were for many the only hope when accident, sickness or death shattered their fragile family security. Some of the children came as day pupils but many others lived on the premises, having no other home.
> In the schools the religious instruction was given by means of the well-tried 'Hundred Texts'. The children were trained to memorise these carefully chosen verses and their biblical references. When a child knew the Hundred Texts he had learned, in fact, 164 verses and a considerable amount of theology covering major Christian doctrines. The teaching was, admittedly, repetitive and unimaginative but it was solid. Generations of Mission children would appreciate a misprint seen in one booklet which called them 'The Hundred Tests.'!
> ...



(only now do I bother to note Ruben's link, posted above! Oy vey.)


----------



## JennyG (Jul 30, 2012)

thank you all three, both for links and love 
The book does look worth getting, which is what I wanted to know. I'm glad the texts are online, but a book in the hand is worth two in the internet bush, to me at least!
That's an informative passage, Wayne.


----------

